# To Fathers - An Excellent Message on parenting



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

I just listened to this message on biblical parenting by Paul Washer (just randomly listened to it off a mp3 cd in my car), and it was excellent! I wanted to share it with you guys because I am sure that anyone who listens will be blessed by it. (Edit: Actually I only listened to about 2/3 of it)

http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?lid=13060


----------



## tdowns (May 8, 2007)

*Outstanding.....*

Great!


----------



## Civbert (May 8, 2007)

ajrock2000 said:


> I just listened to this message on biblical parenting by Paul Washer (just randomly listened to it off a mp3 cd in my car), and it was excellent! I wanted to share it with you guys because I am sure that anyone who listens will be blessed by it. (Edit: Actually I only listened to about 2/3 of it)
> 
> http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?lid=13060



I can't get it to download (maybe it's swamped by Puritan Board dads). Could you provide a link to the download website instead of the mp3 itself?

Thanks.


----------



## ajrock2000 (May 8, 2007)

Civbert said:


> I can't get it to download (maybe it's swamped by Puritan Board dads). Could you provide a link to the download website instead of the mp3 itself?
> 
> Thanks.



http://64.34.176.235/sermons/SID13237.mp3

Sorry about that!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the new link - I couldn't get to the other one either.


----------



## govols (May 9, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Thanks for the new link - I couldn't get to the other one either.



Kevin,

I right clicked the last link and downloaded the mp3 (save as target).


----------



## kvanlaan (May 9, 2007)

I listened to it at work today - very good. Thanks for that link!


----------

